# I'm new to Samplers and looking for something specific



## Dustrod (Thursday at 10:02 AM)

My Acoustica Mixcraft DAW has a built in sampler called Alpha Sampler.
It does what I want but it's limited. What I like is, I can upload any sound to it (like a sneeze or a baby crying) and I can warp it a little and use my keyboard to play it as different notes.

I'm looking for a sampler that can do the same thing but has more options for *editing the sample itself* like time-stretching the sample, changing the octave, adding effects, layering the sample with another sample.

I've found samplers that are pretty good at editing but I can't change the length of the sample or can't layer it with other samples.. _(how am I supposed to play The Doors-Light My Fire with Sneeze Samples if I can't hear the Baby Cries blended in? lol) _
Other samplers I've found with good editing options wouldn't allow me to play it on my keyboard but just trigger the sample.

Any suggestions? I don't care if the sampler has any built in libraries, this is for the sole purpose of creating my own sounds.


----------



## musicalweather (Thursday at 10:08 AM)

I would think Kontakt would be able to do all of that, but others would know better than I. I don't do much sample editing inside of Kontakt.


----------



## doctoremmet (Thursday at 10:11 AM)

Kontakt 7, brilliant sampler - best in class, except for the UI perhaps

UVI Falcon, likewise and an even greater synth

Meldaproduction MSoundFactory, capable sampler albeit slightly less well documented 

You can also try the free Soundpaint engine with sample import


----------



## musicalweather (Thursday at 11:30 AM)

I guess Omnisphere could also be considered a possibility, though you're paying a lot for the truckload of content.


----------



## oeholmen (Thursday at 11:38 AM)

I would go with UVI Falcon. And it's on sale today


----------



## Dustrod (Friday at 9:30 AM)

Thanks everyone for the info!


----------



## SupremeFist (Friday at 10:01 AM)

There is also Tal Sampler.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Friday at 10:34 AM)

SupremeFist said:


> There is also Tal Sampler.


Yes, Tal Sampler does all of the things you specifically mentioned. It isn't as fully featured as Kontakt, MSoundFactory, Falcon or even Soundpaint; but it is really easy to use and has a nice vintage digital sampler sound to it.

But given that Soundpaint is free and has a lot of effects, it is worth getting that first. It can speed up and slow down samples, alter the tuning, the offset (start position) and has ADSR (attack, decay, sustain and release) options. It has a lot of effects options that are of very high quality. You can also layer up to four samples at once, load up multi samples (different samples on different keys) and spectrally morph between two layers. This creates a sound that is a hybrid of the two original samples that is a deeper integration than just playing them both at the same time (layering).

If you are new to the whole process of samplers you might struggle a little at first with Soundpaint. It has video tutorials but no manual. And most of the tutorials assume that you are using one of Soundpaint's own sample libraries rather than importing your own samples. Tal Sampler does have a manual.

Whatever you go for, you can always ask for advice on here.


----------



## rrichard63 (Friday at 10:38 AM)

Kontakt, Falcon and MSoundFactory are all meant primarily for building multi-sampled instruments (ones in which each note of the instrument's range is represented by one or many separate recordings). If I read his post correctly, @Dustrod is mostly interested in mangling a single recording. Before getting into the tools recommended so far, I would check out Waves CR8 ($35) and Serato Sample ($99).


----------



## Bee_Abney (Friday at 10:48 AM)

rrichard63 said:


> Kontakt, Falcon and MSoundFactory are all meant primarily for building multi-sampled instruments (ones in which each note of the instrument's range is represented by one or many separate recordings). If I read his post correctly, @Dustrod is mostly interested in mangling a single recording. Before getting into the tools recommended so far, I would check out Waves CR8 ($35) and Serato Sample ($99).


Yes and no. They are great for multi-sampling, but I use Kontakt, MSoundFactory and especially Falcon with just one sample very often. That's ideal for the granular options and for the stretch options (same note length, different pitch across the keyboard).

Your other two suggestions are both nice too. I may be wrong, but Serato Sample is better for chopping samples into time chunks to play on different keys than for spreading one sample across the keys and editing and processing that sample. But it does have a divine pitch changing note stretching alogorythm. I can't remember how extensive the effects are on Wave C8. But it's definitely worth a look.


----------



## Dustrod (Friday at 3:37 PM)

I'll be watching some YouTube videos for a while! Great options. I've downloaded Soundpaint and picked up Waves CR8 for now to mess around with. 
The Tal Sampler + CR8 looks closest to what I'm looking for at first glance. 
Falcon look like something I'll eventually NEED one day, for other reasons.


----------

